# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B

## nomad123

*I - Vài hình ảnh về VM40B*






Hộp của VM40B được thiết kế hình hộp chữ nhật có quai xách giống với các mẫu hộp laptop truyền thống của ASUS và trước sau chúng không có thông tin gì khác…











Mở hộp ra chúng ta sẽ có miniPC VM40B nằm giữa và 2 bên là 2 ngăn đựng phụ kiện.



Lôi đống đồ ra, ở dưới là bàn phím có dây dùng cho VM40B vậy thì khả năng là VM40B sẽ có phụ kiện chuột kèm theo?



Và đây là đống phụ kiện mà mẫu VM40B mình nhận được. Theo như thông tin mình xem trên web ASUS thì lẽ ra VM40B phải có dĩa driver và sách hướng dẫn nữa nhưng rất tiếc 2 món này đã bị thất lạc trong 2 kỳ Expo mới đây, bao gồm:
Quote:
Bàn phím chicklet và chuột quang có dây
Cáp nguồn và adapter
Không biết các bác có chung suy nghĩ với mình không chứ nếu VM40B có bộ phím chuột không dây thì sẽ tiện hơn nhiều khi xem phim hay nghe nhạc vì chúng ta không cần phải lê thân xác dậy để đi đến chỗ bàn phím hay chuột để thao tác.



Sau đây là nhân vật chính của ngày hôm nay, VivoPC VM40B. Em này được thiết kế theo hình khối vuông với các góc cạnh được bo tròn lại khá đẹp và có lớp vỏ màu trắng bạc có các đường vân hình tròn đồng tâm nhìn khá sang. Ở mặt dưới có tem ghi thông tin serial và product number của VM40B và kê bên là tem phân phối sản phẩm của công ty Vĩnh Xuân SPC.



Ở phía dưới phần trước của VM40B sẽ có khe hở cho phép chúng ta tháo nắp trên ra để nâng cấp phần cứng về sau, tuy nhiên muốn mở được thì phải mở chốt ở đằng sau (tức là khu vực I/O) thì mới mở được.



Ở phía dưới là các khe phát loa tích hợp bên trong của VM40B. Tuy nhiên, chất lượng của loa tích hợp này chỉ ở mức chống điếc hoàn toàn không thể dùng để nghe nhạc hay xem phim được. Do đó các bác sẽ phải cần đến dàn loa ngoài để có trải nghiệm tốt hơn.



Phía sau là dàn cổng I/O và các nút công tắc bao gồm (từ trái qua phải-trên xuống dưới):




Nút Power
Jack cắm nguồn adapter
Khe SD Card
Chốt đóng mở khóa Kensington
4 cổng USB 2.0
D-Sub
HDMI
Cổng quang âm thanh S/PDIF Out
Cổng LAN Realtek 1Gbps
2 cổng USB 3.0
Jack Line-In
Jack Headphone/Speaker
Jack Mic In







Để mở nắp trên chúng ta cần phải mở chốt Kensington bằng cách kéo chốt xuống (cho hiện ra dâu chấm đỏ). Lúc đầu cứ tưởng dấu hiệu này là lock nhưng thực ra không phải.












Và chúng ta chỉ cần đẩy nhẹ cái nắp lên trên là tháo ra được rồi. Tuy nhiên nếu làm thế thì VM40B sẽ không còn được bảo hành bởi cách dán tem vô cùng bá đạo của bạn Vĩnh Xuân SPC. Mình thực sự không hiểu vì sao bạn ấy dán tem vào chỗ này cho được. Vậy thì người dùng muốn nâng cấp phần cứng thì phải ra Vĩnh Xuân mới thay được?







Lấy cái nắp ra, bên trong là một ổ WD Blue 500GB nằm bên trong.





Cách tháo ổ cứng cũng rất đơn giản khi chỉ cần đẩy nhẹ theo phương ngang và nhấc ổ cứng là được. Ở dưới có chỗ bắt ốc cho phép chúng ta mở ra để thay RAM.









Phía dưới khay RAM là một cây DDR3 bus 1600MHz nằm dưới có dung lượng 2GB. Các bác có thể gắn thêm 1 cây 2GB nữa chạy dual channel nhưng để làm được vậy buộc phải xách con VM40B ra Vĩnh Xuân thì kỳ thực mà nói thì mình cực kỳ không thích điều này tí nào cả.




Một phút đọ dáng cùng Nintendo Wii 2006:


















*HDD Benchmark*


























*SD Card*









AS SSD mình không test trên con SD Card này vì nó quá lâu cho ra kết quả nhưng riêng với HDTune thì mình không rõ vì sao mà cứ test chừng 30% quãng đường Read là bị lỗi nên cũng bỏ qua luôn cho tiết kiệm thời gian.




*USB 3.0*







[/URL]
AS SSD mình không test cũng vì lý do tương tự như bên SD Card.




*Rightmark Audio Analyzer*









Chất lượng được test ra là Very Good nhưng ở con VM40B này thì maximum nó chỉ hỗ trợ loa 2.1 thôi, qua đó về khả năng trải nghiệm xem phim HD hỗ trợ loa 5.1 thì soundcard của VM40B cũng chỉ giả lập được phần nào chế độ vòm ảo thôi. Khi thực test với loa *Edifier HCS2330B 2.1* thì khi xem phim *Transformers 3: Dark of the Moon Bluray 1080p 5.1 DTS x264* ở trường đoạn Optimus Prime từ trên cao bay xuống chuẩn bị xử Shockwave thì mình cũng nghe loáng thoáng tiếng động cơ phát ra từ 2 ống phản lực phía sau của bộ jetpack mà Optimus Prime. Nghĩa là VM40B nó cũng có hiệu ứng vòm trên loa 2.1 tuy nhiên giả lập chỉ là giả lập, vì thế nghe cũng khá ảo. Còn về nghe nhạc thì mình xin pass phần này vì đôi tai chưa đủ trình để cảm thụ âm nhạc.
*Ưu*







Kích thước nhỏ gọn, design đẹp và khá sang.Nhiệt độ sử dụng tạm chấp nhận được.Có khả năng nâng cấp phần cứng.Đáp ứng nhu cầu xem phim, nghe nhạc ở mức khá.Giá cả tạm được.


*Khuyết*







Dán tem bá đạo quá. (Chắc cũng tùy nơi bán).Không hỗ trợ bàn phím chuột không dây.Loa tích hợp bên trong chỉ đủ để chống điếc mà thôi, cần phải có loa rời để trải nghiệm tốt hơn.Không có Windows cài sẵn và RAM 2GB là hơi ít so với nhu cầu hiện giờ.

----------


## nguyen_phuonglien

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*

hình như không có chỗ thoát nhiệt ta ơi

----------


## phuongdtn

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*




> hình như không có chỗ thoát nhiệt ta ơi


chac là thoát qua mấy chổ cổng kết nối kìa như khe I/O hay SD card kìa

----------


## chutichht

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*




> hình như không có chỗ thoát nhiệt ta ơi


mặt trên con này là kim loại tản nhiệt đó, sài cái đó tản khá tốt trong máy cũng có quạt tản mini

----------


## haudinhads

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*

con này ai biết giá tại thị trường VN hông

----------


## xinhxinh513

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*

Mini PC mà gắn hdd 3,5",rồi lại bán kèm bàn phím,chuột dây usb

----------


## nhocnguyen_vip

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*




> con này ai biết giá tại thị trường VN hông


chắc giá tầm 6 triệu chứ nhiêu

----------


## nguoiloantin

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*

con này có tính năng gì hay không

----------


## tvhp2015

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*




> con này có tính năng gì hay không


xem phim không cần đầu kỹ thiệt số . hết

----------


## baobinhtb

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*




> con này có tính năng gì hay không


Một Mini PC giải quyết toàn bộ vấn đề giải trí gia đình như Phim, Nhạc và đọc báo ngay tại Living Room. Ưu thế là nhỏ gọn không tốn diện tích và thiết kế sang trọng

----------


## blogseotukhoa

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*




> con này ai biết giá tại thị trường VN hông


Giá theo Vĩnh Xuân là 5tr950 nhé bạn.

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*




> hình như không có chỗ thoát nhiệt ta ơi


Các góc phía dưới đều có nơi thoát nhiệt. bên trong cũng có quạt mini.
Mà sản phẩm này tiêu thụ khá ít điện năng nên ko quá nóng đâu bạn.

----------


## quanganhaq

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh ASUS VivoPC VM40B*




> hình như không có chỗ thoát nhiệt ta ơi


Các phía đều có khe thoát hơi và bên trong cũng có quạt tản nhiệt, bạn yên tâm về nhiệt độ nhé. Vì sản phẩm này tiêu thụ khá ít điện năng nên không sinh nhiệt nhiều

----------

